# هل اسمك مكتوب فى السماء ؟



## candy shop (29 يناير 2010)

*هل اسمك مكتوب فى السماء ؟*


​ *" أفرحوا بالحرى أن اسماءكم كتبت فى السموات " ( لوقا 10 : 20 )


​+ عندما عاد خُدام السيد المسيح السبعين ، فرحين بنجاح خدمتهم ، كانت تنتظرهم مفاجأة ومكافأة ، لقد وعدهم الرب بتسجيل اسمائهم فى سفر الحياة الأبدية .
+ وهذا التسجيل هام جداً ، لكل إنسان يعيش فى العالم ، إذ أنه فى يوم الدين لن يدخل ملكوت السموات سوى المكتوب اسمائهم فى سفر الحياة الأبدية ( رؤ 21 : 26 ) .
+ أما الذين غير مسجلين فسيدانون على أعمالهم وأقوالهم وأفكارهم ، كما هو مسجل فى أسفارهم .
+ والأن لابد أن تسأل نفسك بأمانة وصراحة تامة : " الأن هل اسمى مكتوب فى سفر الحياة ؟! " .
+ إن اسمك يسجل فور معموديتك ، ولكنه يُحذف للأسف من سجل السماء ، عندما تخطئ ولا تتوب ، على أنه من رحمة الله ، أنه يأمر بكتابة الأسم من جديد فى سجل الحياة الأبدية عندما تجدد توبتك ، لتجلس مرة أخرى فى الدرجة التى تؤهل لها ، حسب أفعالك وأعمالك الصالحة .
+ وهكذا يتوالى الحذف والإضافة للأسماء بتوالى السقوط والتوبة ، وحتى الموت . فهل نعى من الآن هذا الأمر الخطير جداً ؟!
+ وعليك الآن أن تتخيل ماذا سيجرى حتماً لك فى المستقبل ، أى اليوم الذى حينما تقف فيه حتماً ، فى صفوف الداخلين إلى دار النعيم ، أو دار جهنم !!
+ وعندما تسأل الملاك الموكل بحراسة باب ملكوت السموات عن موقفك : " هل اسمى موجود فى سجلك ؟! فيجيب بكل أسى وحسرة " أسف يا عزيزى ، إن اسمك غير مسجل عندى فى سجل الحياة الأبدية " .
ثم يضيف قائلاً : " عليك إذن أن تبحث فى سجل جهنم " ، وبالطبع سيكون اسمك مسجلاً هناك ، لأنه لا يوجد سجل ثالث !
+ فماذا سيكون شعورك يا أخى عندما تجد اسمك مسجلاً فى سفر الحياة ، مع القديسين  ومع الرسل والشهداء ، وكل المجاهدين الحكماء ؟!
+ حقا ستكون فى منتهى الفرح ، لأنك ستنعم بسعادة أبدية ، ولذة حقيقية لن تخطر على بالك ، وستكون بجوار أم النور والرسل والأبرار ، وما أعظمها صحبة فى حضرة المسيح له المجد .
+ وستخدمك الملائكة ( عب 1 : 14 ) وتطوبك على حكمتك السمائية ونعمتك التى قادتك نحو أورشليم السمائية ، فاشكر الله على عطاياه وسر من الآن معه ، تتمتع به فى دنياه وسماه .
+ وهل يمكن بسهولة أن تُضيع مثل هذا النعيم الدائم ، بالتهاون والكسل فى العالم ؟!
+ وهل اسمك مكتوب ، أم مشطوب الآن فى السماء ؟!

​* منقول
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

> *+ فماذا سيكون شعورك يا أخى عندما تجد اسمك مسجلاً فى سفر الحياة ، مع القديسين ومع الرسل والشهداء ، وكل المجاهدين الحكماء ؟!
> + حقا ستكون فى منتهى الفرح ، لأنك ستنعم بسعادة أبدية ، ولذة حقيقية لن تخطر على بالك ، وستكون بجوار أم النور والرسل والأبرار ، وما أعظمها صحبة فى حضرة المسيح له المجد .
> + وستخدمك الملائكة ( عب 1 : 14 ) وتطوبك على حكمتك السمائية ونعمتك التى قادتك نحو أورشليم السمائية ، فاشكر الله على عطاياه وسر من الآن معه ، تتمتع به فى دنياه وسماه .​*




*أختنا الغاليه


موضوع مهم جدا .. وبه تأملات رائعه 

وسؤال مهم جدا ( هل أسمك مكتوب فى السما )

كل واحد ياريت يجلس مع نفسه ويفكر فى سلوكه . ويجيب على هذا السؤال المهم جدا


شكرا اختنا الغاليه الرب يبارككم .. موضوع جميل جدا ومهم 





​*


----------



## بشرى2009 (29 يناير 2010)

مااعرف كيف اقول شكرا اقولها من قلبي مليان محبة للمسيحيتنا اختنا وتاج الراس الوردة كاندي حبابة ورائعة
ربنا يحرسكي ويحميكي ويحمي كل شعب المسيحي المضطهد بلعالم خاصة العراق​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

> *+ أما الذين غير مسجلين فسيدانون على أعمالهم وأقوالهم وأفكارهم ، كما هو مسجل فى أسفارهم .
> + والأن لابد أن تسأل نفسك بأمانة وصراحة تامة : " الأن هل اسمى مكتوب فى سفر الحياة ؟! " .
> + إن اسمك يسجل فور معموديتك ، ولكنه يُحذف للأسف من سجل السماء ، عندما تخطئ ولا تتوب ، على أنه من رحمة الله ، أنه يأمر بكتابة الأسم من جديد فى سجل الحياة الأبدية عندما تجدد توبتك ، لتجلس مرة أخرى فى الدرجة التى تؤهل لها ، حسب أفعالك وأعمالك الصالحة .
> + وهكذا يتوالى الحذف والإضافة للأسماء بتوالى السقوط والتوبة ، وحتى الموت . فهل نعى من الآن هذا الأمر الخطير جداً ؟!
> *




موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أختنا الغاليه
> 
> 
> موضوع مهم جدا .. وبه تأملات رائعه
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2010)

بشرى2009 قال:


> مااعرف كيف اقول شكرا اقولها من قلبي مليان محبة للمسيحيتنا اختنا وتاج الراس الوردة كاندي حبابة ورائعة
> ربنا يحرسكي ويحميكي ويحمي كل شعب المسيحي المضطهد بلعالم خاصة العراق​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك ويكون معاكوا​


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أختنا الغاليه
> 
> 
> موضوع مهم جدا .. وبه تأملات رائعه
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2010)

* عندى رجاء يكون ليا نصيب فى الملكوت بجد موضوع جميل وسؤال صعب ويخوف خلني بسال نفسي طيب اية اللى ميخليش اسمى مكتوب فى السماء وقدمى باب التوبة مفتوح 
سهل لنا فى تلك الساعة ان نستحق سماع ذالك الصوت المملوء فراح تعالو الى يا مابركى ابى رثو المل المعد لكم قبل انشاء العالم

ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك


*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2010)




----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> * عندى رجاء يكون ليا نصيب فى الملكوت بجد موضوع جميل وسؤال صعب ويخوف خلني بسال نفسي طيب اية اللى ميخليش اسمى مكتوب فى السماء وقدمى باب التوبة مفتوح
> سهل لنا فى تلك الساعة ان نستحق سماع ذالك الصوت المملوء فراح تعالو الى يا مابركى ابى رثو المل المعد لكم قبل انشاء العالم
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميلة جدااا
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى
​


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا كليمو
​


----------



## brethren p (21 يوليو 2010)

*هل اسمك مكتوب هناك؟*

*ولن يدخلها شيءٌ دنسٌ ولا ما يصنع رجسًا وكذبًا، إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف  ( رؤ 21: 27 )
الرب يسوع عنده سفر حياة مكتوب فيه أسماء كل خاصته الحقيقيين، ويُسمى سفر حياة  الخروف بالنسبة إلى صليب الجلجثة، حيث ـ وهو ابن الله ـ مات بالنيابة عنا ليمحو  خطايانا. 

إنه عند الجلجثة ـ وليس في أي مكان آخر ـ أستطيع أن أشاهد «حَمَل  الله»، وبالإيمان بأنه مات عوضًا عني ليخلصني من عقوبة وسيادة الخطية، أحصل على  حياة جديدة. هذه الحياة الجديدة تُدعى الحياة الأبدية ـ حياة روحية ـ حياة إلهية.  وهذا اختبار حقيقي يُحدث تغييرًا عظيمًا في العيشة حتى إن الرب يسوع تكلم عنه  كولادة جديدة ( يو 3: 3 ، 5). 

والحياة الجديدة هي عطية من الله ينالها  الإنسان بالإيمان. «لأنكم بالنعمة مُخلَّصون، بالإيمان، وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطية  الله» ( أف 2: 8 ). والرب يسوع هو نفسه الحياة «أنا هو الطريق والحق  والحياة» ( يو 14: 6 ). وقد قال إنه بالإيمان به تكون للمؤمن الحياة  الأبدية. 

وكتابة الاسم في سفر الحياة ينبغي أن تحظى بالاهتمام الرئيسي لكل  واحد، رجلاً أو امرأة، صغيرًا أو كبيرًا. لقد قال الرب للتلاميذ «افرحوا بالحري أن  أسماءكم كُتبت في السماوات» ( لو 10: 20  ). لاحظ الفعل «كُتبت» في الماضي. كما أن الذين سمعوا المخلّص يقول لهم ذلك،  كان خلاصهم مؤكدًا عندهم. هذا هو "يقين الخلاص"، أن يعرف الشخص أنه مُخلَّص. «كتبت  هذا إليكم، أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله، لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية» ( 1يو 5: 13  ). 

لقد عرف الرسول بولس أن اسمه مكتوب في سفر الحياة وأن أسماء زملائه  أيضًا مكتوبة هناك لأنه كتب في الرسالة إلى فيلبي يقول: «الذين أسماؤهم في سفر  الحياة» ( في 4: 3 ). 

عزيزي .. هل اسمك مكتوب في سفر الحياة؟ في  ضوء ما قرأت الآن لا يكفي أن تُجيب "لا أعرف"، فهذا أعظم سؤال يجب أن يُجيب عليه كل  واحد الآن: 

أخبرني، هل اسمي مكتوب هناك؟ 

الجواب: «الحق الحق أقول  لكم: إن مَنْ يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة،  بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» ( يو 5: 24  ). 

*


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: هل اسمك مكتوب هناك؟*



brethren p قال:


> *ولن يدخلها شيءٌ دنسٌ ولا ما يصنع رجسًا وكذبًا، إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف  ( رؤ 21: 27 )
> الرب يسوع عنده سفر حياة مكتوب فيه أسماء كل خاصته الحقيقيين، ويُسمى سفر حياة  الخروف بالنسبة إلى صليب الجلجثة، حيث ـ وهو ابن الله ـ مات بالنيابة عنا ليمحو  خطايانا.
> 
> إنه عند الجلجثة ـ وليس في أي مكان آخر ـ أستطيع أن أشاهد «حَمَل  الله»، وبالإيمان بأنه مات عوضًا عني ليخلصني من عقوبة وسيادة الخطية، أحصل على  حياة جديدة. هذه الحياة الجديدة تُدعى الحياة الأبدية ـ حياة روحية ـ حياة إلهية.  وهذا اختبار حقيقي يُحدث تغييرًا عظيمًا في العيشة حتى إن الرب يسوع تكلم عنه  كولادة جديدة ( يو 3: 3 ، 5).
> ...


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

